# Halloween costume contest



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

i have a halloween costume contest in october at the local horse show and i am looking for some ideas on what to do for me and my horse that would tie in together, my friend is doing an indian, and the other one is doing a black widow, my horse is a humongous brown and white walkaloosa gelding  there is nothing he is scared of so putting stuff on him wouldnt be a problem either!!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Last year me and my horse did Superman. I wore my breeches and tall boots and a blue shirt with a red cape. I put a red cape over him and he wore a blue sleezy hood and red leg wraps. We both had Superman logos on as well. The judges and everyone loved it and we placed first!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a pic-








Other ideas...bride and groom (my second choice) or Indians


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

You could be one of those sheep herder ladies(i forget what there called) And dress your horse up as a sheep! Glue cotton balls to whatever and put it over your horse!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

konikirule said:


> You could be one of those sheep herder ladies(i forget what there called) And dress your horse up as a sheep! Glue cotton balls to whatever and put it over your horse!


Yes! I've seen someone do this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

me and my mare went as dracula and his companion (she was dracula) lol. I'll try to find a pic but we built her a high brimmed collar that tied around her neck and stood up (tied to a saddlehorn), papermachaed fangs onto the edges of her bit and put a cape over her rumpus. It was a hit lol. 

Another year we went as a carosel horse (I'm not sure how to upload pictures lol).


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Incitatus32 said:


> me and my mare went as dracula and his companion (she was dracula) lol. I'll try to find a pic but we built her a high brimmed collar that tied around her neck and stood up (tied to a saddlehorn), papermachaed fangs onto the edges of her bit and put a cape over her rumpus. It was a hit lol.
> 
> Another year we went as a carosel horse (I'm not sure how to upload pictures lol).


You can upload pics by going to Tinypic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I sewed two white sheets together once and cut holes for the eyes and ears and went as Ghost Rider. 

I have also seen Peter Pan and Tinker Bell, A firefighter and fire truck (they took a big cardboard box, painted it red and fire-trucky and placed it around the horse)


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was a fairy and GK was a unicorn. 








One girl got crazy with her sewing machine and a hot glue gun... Her and her horse were ravers. They had those furry leg covers ravers wear and lots of fluro beads glued everywhere... Browbands, nosebands, reins, stirrup irons. her horse had a fluro orange furry saddle blanket, she had a fluffy helmet cover. 

Some some ideas... indians, a bride and a groom, Batman and Robin, soccer players, Lady Gaga, Harry potter and ron/hermione, your horse as a garden (fake flowers sewn onto a rug) and the rider as a bee, some of the members of KISS, ballerinas, a ringwraith (Fancy Dress Friday - Lord of The Rings Ringwraith - Horse Sense)


----------

